# lnb question



## irv4245 (Jun 21, 2004)

i have an 18" direct tv dish with single lnb. can i get a replacement lnb for that dish that will work with nimiq1. thanks


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

The LNB you already have will work on Nimiq1. But you can get a replacement at Wal-Mart that has a dual output, if you want that.

-A-


----------



## irv4245 (Jun 21, 2004)

i guess my other question is whether a linear lnb will physically fit on the mast of the direct tv dish and be properly aimed at the dish. in my searches i have seen various shapes that look like they go on different masts. thanks


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

if you plan on using a linear LNBF, then you need at least a 30" dish. An 18" dish will only get audio channels on Dish & ExpressVu. A FTA system needs at least a 30" dish. The mount is universal.


----------



## irv4245 (Jun 21, 2004)

will my 18" dish with the circular lnb pick up bell on nimiq1. i am in los angeles. for some reason i got confused and thought i needed a linear lnb for nimiq1. i will be setting up a dish500 to get e* on my pansat receiver. thanks


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Yes it will, I have a 30" dish with a KU band linear in the centre and a dbs (DirecTV/Dish) to the side on a bracket, giving me the best of both worlds, even better when its motorized I can "see" every satellite!


----------



## irv4245 (Jun 21, 2004)

what kind of bracket do i get to piggyback a linear ku lnbf on a dish 500. thanks.

i manged to put my new dishes on my roof in a place that was blocked by the next building. i moved them higher on the roof and my friend installer promised he would come back tonight to aim them. heres hoping


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

That wont work, I meant the other way round, the Ku band linear has to be the "prime focus" LNB on a 30" (offset) dish and the DBS circular LNB is attached with an adjusting bracket, it has to be this way round as the ku band satellites are much weaker and the dbs are more powerful so they pull in a great signal even when they are offset, hope your installer dropped by and pointed your dish


----------



## irv4245 (Jun 21, 2004)

we got nimiq1 going but didn't get the echo ones yet. he spends a lot of time on his roof trolling for satellites and now i see why. he said he would come back tomorrow and try to finish the echos. i have the dish on a slightly inclined roof and we think we got the echos with the dish facing into the roof. probably need to level the mast and try again. he did get nimiq1 though without too much trouble. nimiq1 is fun. will spend a lot of time organizing channels.


----------

